# 2005 Sentra tranny question



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi, I have had my 2005 Sentra 1.8SE for about 4 months and have had it back to the dealership twice. The automatic transmission makes a very noticeable squeal when it shifts from second to third gear. The dealer informed me there is a TSB out on this and that they are ordering an additive to add to the fluid which 'should' eliminate the noise. Does anyone have any knowledge of this or know if the noise if doing damage to the tranny, transaxel or whatever its called? Thanks in advance, Larry


----------



## burn_it_up (Aug 23, 2005)

Larryj said:


> Hi, I have had my 2005 Sentra 1.8SE for about 4 months and have had it back to the dealership twice. The automatic transmission makes a very noticeable squeal when it shifts from second to third gear. The dealer informed me there is a TSB out on this and that they are ordering an additive to add to the fluid which 'should' eliminate the noise. Does anyone have any knowledge of this or know if the noise if doing damage to the tranny, transaxel or whatever its called? Thanks in advance, Larry



get better gas... sentra died on road 3 - 4 times... the dealer said need better gas.... dont know about hte noise.. but dealer said same thing about ordering sutff...


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Larryj said:


> Hi, I have had my 2005 Sentra 1.8SE for about 4 months and have had it back to the dealership twice. The automatic transmission makes a very noticeable squeal when it shifts from second to third gear. The dealer informed me there is a TSB out on this and that they are ordering an additive to add to the fluid which 'should' eliminate the noise. Does anyone have any knowledge of this or know if the noise if doing damage to the tranny, transaxel or whatever its called? Thanks in advance, Larry


Not sure on that, i had the same issue with my 04, but it was noticible after being crashed on a curb. so i dont know



burn_it_up said:


> get better gas... sentra died on road 3 - 4 times... the dealer said need better gas.... dont know about hte noise.. but dealer said same thing about ordering sutff...


1.8 sentras run on cheap (87 octane) gas... so who knows what you talkin about willis? :asleep:


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I have the same noise. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Smodster3o3 said:


> I have the same noise. Let us know how it works out.



Ok, here is the stuff the dealer told me. They added two bottles of 'Nissan transmission fluid conditioner' and the noise is gone. They said it was the high speed clutch inside the tranny and that it needs this 'conditioner' to help it grip. I'm thinking our trannys are weak but they say all is ok. Time will tell, I'm less than pleased. This is the first car I have ever had that needed conditioner..I have had several, I'm older than most of you I think ha. regards, Larry


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Larryj said:


> Ok, here is the stuff the dealer told me. They added two bottles of 'Nissan transmission fluid conditioner' and the noise is gone. They said it was the high speed clutch inside the tranny and that it needs this 'conditioner' to help it grip. I'm thinking our trannys are weak but they say all is ok. Time will tell, I'm less than pleased. This is the first car I have ever had that needed conditioner..I have had several, I'm older than most of you I think ha. regards, Larry


I wouldnt be too happy either. The autos are rather weak although I would never expect them to be too weak for stock power. Hopefully nothing else happens and that is the end of it.


----------



## CNFZSE-R (Aug 29, 2005)

believe it or not the 05se tranny is actually beefed up compared to my 02se-r and the new se-r's are even better cause they came with the helical lsd from factory and the first, second and third gear ratios were tweeked to put power to the groung more efficiently


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

CNFZSE-R said:


> believe it or not the 05se tranny is actually beefed up compared to my 02se-r and the new se-r's are even better cause they came with the helical lsd from factory and the first, second and third gear ratios were tweeked to put power to the groung more efficiently


mine still grinds like hell in 3rd, dealer "Didnt detect a problem" imma try to take it to another dealer


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

CNFZSE-R said:


> believe it or not the 05se tranny is actually beefed up compared to my 02se-r and the new se-r's are even better cause they came with the helical lsd from factory and the first, second and third gear ratios were tweeked to put power to the groung more efficiently


 The 05se and Se-r transmissions have absolutely nothing in common. 

The spec-v has always had a helical LSD.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I just came back from the dealer and told them about my squeal noise. They want to charge me 96 dollars to check it out. I told them about the tsb and they said i still had to pay, Then they told me my transmissiom is doing this because I probably race it.
My car only has 6200 miles and then he tried to sell me a transmission flush.
I don't know what to do, Does anyone have the number to nissan. :hal:
Also can anyone find the tsb for me and post it, so i can take it to them, thanks.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.nissan.ca/default2.asp

The number for you will be different in Canada and you may have different TSBs.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

ok So got the dealer to find the tsb but now they won't do it because they can't hear the squeal, I guess I will just have to wait for it to get worse before I take it back.
Do you think if i call nissan direct they can do something?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you make a big enough deal, then yes.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Zac said:


> if you make a big enough deal, then yes.



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=101806


----------

